
Scroll launches subscription for ad-free access across 300 partner sites - wpietri
https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/28/scroll-launch/
======
wpietri
I just signed up for this and I'm excited. I've always felt a little guilty
using an ad blocker on ad-supported sites. Now I'll do it with a clear
conscience.

My only complaint is that it's too little money. I've already written them
suggesting that they let me throw additional cash to the sites I'm reading.

